# Chevy Vs. Titan



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, the new (used) truck fever has struck again and we've begun our search. So far, just internet search, but are going to look at a 2005 Nissan Titan 4x4 Crew Cab with 18,600 miles. The asking price is $24995. We also wanted to check out some Chevy Silverados, either the 1500 or 2500. We are towing a 23RS and would like to have plenty of "comfort" room in our tow capacity. Any advice on the Chevy's or this particular Titan, or just tow vehicles in general would be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Uh-oh, here we go again, the Titan weenies are going to be crawling all over this one.
















Regards, Glenn


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

I am with you Glenn surprised that they haven't jump all over this yet.







With your TT I think either one will do the job. Myself I would chose the GM but it all boils down to personal choice. Actually when I bought my TV I had in narrowed down to it and the Titan, I just wanted the 3/4 ton.







Good luck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Uh-oh, here we go again, the Titan weenies are going to be crawling all over this one.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You betcha, Glenn!









mskyoutback,

I am pulling a much bigger/heavier 28RS-DS with my '04 Titan, and believe me, you will have plenty of reserve power with the Titan. I mean LOTS OF POWER!







Just make sure you get the BigTow package. Without it, I would not recommend the truck (true of any brand).

As far as the Chevy is concerned, my only personal experience is with a close friend pulling the same trailer with a 2500HD. He is a Chevy mechanic, so he certainly knows how to equip it, and he does not have anywhere near the pleasant towing experience we do. In fact, he had to add air bags to the rear suspension to cure some porpoising he was having (to the extent of making his DW and kids carsick), and that is a big bad 3/4 ton!









At least you are staying away from the Dodges!*

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug

* That one is for you, Glenn... _*ZING!*_


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

If you want a real truck, look at the Ford Superduty with the PSD







. Sorry Doug, I couldnt resist!

I think Pandora's box has now been opened!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

As far as the Chevy is concerned, my only personal experience is with a close friend pulling the same trailer with a 2500HD. He is a Chevy mechanic, so he certainly knows how to equip it, and he does not have anywhere near the pleasant towing experience we do. In fact, he had to add air bags to the rear suspension to cure some porpoising he was having (to the extent of making his DW and kids carsick), and that is a big bad 3/4 ton!









Doug,

I still can't figure out what is wrong with his set up. You mentioned that to me when I was looking at the 28RSDS. I have had no problems "porpoising". My suspension and springs barely move and actually the truck drives better when the 28 RSDS in on it.......







I am getting ready to put another 1000 miles on the truck and trailer combo this wekend!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

As far as the trucks go......Buy what you like.....


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Chevy ! Talked to many who own the Titan and around town it is just a plain pig on Gas. Chevy is much better. Nissan and Toyota will really hurt you when it is time to get them fixed. Sometimes the price is a full 50% for instance on brakes. And that Titan will eat brakes at the same rate a Chevy would.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, the used Titan was being test driven when we got there, then the family was working out a deal on it. We drove a new one instead and, although very nice, we were not terribly impressed with the comfort level inside. This is the first one we've looked at, so we probably wouldn't have bought it anyway, but it was nice to have a comparison when we go drive others.
Thanks for your input. Any advice on what to look for in a Chevy (or other)?
Sheri


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I just had to throw my .02 worth in on the Chevy vs Titan. This is from each's own websites.

Titan with tow package

379 ft lb torque
Total towing cap King Cab 9500 lbs
CrewCab 9400 lbs

Chevy 2500HD

8.1 engine 450 ft lb torque
Total towing cap Ex Cab 15,900 lbs
CrewCab 15,600 lbs

6.6 Duramax 605 ft lbs torque
Total towing cap ExCab 15,900 lbs
CrewCab 15,600 lbs

Need anymore be said.

If you are going to be looking at Chevy's then I would suggest the 2500HD just in case you up grade your Outback.

Leon


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a 2005 Chevy Silverado -- and l;ove it .. great gas mileage (20mpg) around town and on the highway i get about 12mpg towing the 23RS ...

and it tows it like it wasn't even there...

most of the time ...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

That is a pretty wide gap between the Chevy and the Titan.







Wonder how the Ford and Dodge compare with these?


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Buy American...help out GM


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> I just had to throw my .02 worth in on the Chevy vs Titan. This is from each's own websites.
> 
> Titan with tow package
> 
> ...


Yes anymore should be said.

First the standard GM engine is the 6000 V8 300hp and 360lb-ft Tow capacity 10,100. Not much different than the Titan. Even when you look at the upgrade engines the capacities you quote specifically state for 5-wheel towing not bumper towing. If you are going to make comparisons you should try to compare like items otherwise the comparison is flawed. Don't tell only part of the story to make your point look better.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Chevy ! Talked to many who own the Titan and around town it is just a plain pig on Gas. Chevy is much better. Nissan and Toyota will really hurt you when it is time to get them fixed. Sometimes the price is a full 50% for instance on brakes. And that Titan will eat brakes at the same rate a Chevy would.
> [snapback]98891[/snapback]​


I've never had to take either one of my Toyotas in to get them fixed, so I wouldn't know what the cost is.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Calm down guys this is going to get ugly









John


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

personally, I think you should look at the Honda Ridgeline







. the v6







should have plenty of power, and that little trunk in the truck bed seals the deal!!






























scott

on edit, you know I'm not being serious, right?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have towed with a variety of TV, from trucks to SUV's. Even with a 1/2 ton you will not have an issue towing your trailer.

I towed to Coopesrtown with a Burb. - Awesome ride 
I towed to Cape Cod with a Denali - One of the best rides 
I towed to Lake Placid with an Avalanche - Loved it
I towed to Elmira with a 1/2 ton - Beauty of a truck

Bottom line is that you need to take a close look at what you are using the vehicle for. I just went thru the same thing. If towing is going to be the main function of your TV than go Diesel. If it is for all around use than you need to look at everything including price, mileage, repair cost etc.

For my TV - I drive about 30,000km / year which 5000km is towing with my Outback. 15,000km is just driving back and forth to work.

Truck shopping is always alot of fun - Good Luck. Maybe try pulling your Outback with both trucks. This may help you make up your mind.

A good hitch and brake control set-up is a must and makes a big difference in towing comfort.

I would pick Chev.

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

All Right Food Fight!

Doug, You've wounded me







All I can say is;










In all seriousness Mskyoutback, you should be able tow the 23 with just about any of the trucks out there assuming they are equipped for towing, e.g. tow package tranny cooler, etc. Find the truck that meets your non-towing needs best and you'll probably be fine.

Rehgards, Glenn


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> NJMikeC said:
> 
> 
> > Chevy ! Talked to many who own the Titan and around town it is just a plain pig on Gas. Chevy is much better. Nissan and Toyota will really hurt you when it is time to get them fixed. Sometimes the price is a full 50% for instance on brakes. And that Titan will eat brakes at the same rate a Chevy would.
> ...


I only made that comment because we were starting to compare apples with oranges. I don't want to start a "food fight".
It is a given, if you need the absolute maximum towing capacity, like for a "Nimitz Class" 5'er or TT, then "Detroit Iron" is the only option. But when we start talking smaller trailers, and reliability and repair costs become factors when choosing a TV (such as was mentioned in the post I quoted), "Tokyo Tin" becomes more attractive. (Notice I said "more attractive"....I did not say always the best choice for everyone)









Bob


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Yes anymore should be said.
> 
> First the standard GM engine is the 6000 V8 300hp and 360lb-ft Tow capacity 10,100. Not much different than the Titan. Even when you look at the upgrade engines the capacities you quote specifically state for 5-wheel towing not bumper towing. If you are going to make comparisons you should try to compare like items otherwise the comparison is flawed. Don't tell only part of the story to make your point look better.
> [snapback]98907[/snapback]​


Not Yet is correct re the base engine for the 2500HD. And, as he points out, the hp and torque and towing capacities are very similar. The big difference between the two comes in GVWR (9,200# for GM vs. 6,521# for Nissan ***) and bed length (6.5' for the GMs vs. 5.5' for the Titan). With pulling a 5er, these were critical issues, as the pin weight has to be "carried" by the TV.

If the specs of the Titan meet your needs, I for one, think it's a very nice truck. But as was said, it comes down to personal choice.

Good luck!
- Roger

*** Note: I couldn't find the GVWR of the Titan on Nissan's web site, but took the Curb Weight (5,323) and the Maximum Payload (1,198) and added them together. That should be close.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

"At least you are staying away from the Dodges!*"

Ouch, That's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Yes anymore should be said.
> ...


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

aantolik said:


> Go to http://autos.msn.com/research/vip/spec_eng...san&model=Titan for a pretty detailed look at the Titan
> [snapback]99014[/snapback]​


Thanks! They show the GVWR for the Titan as 6,522#. Do I get credit for being within 1 pound?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

To be honest, I like the Dodges. If I was going to pull anything bigger than I have, a diesel Ram 3500 or Ford F-350 PSD would be at the top of my list. But since this discussion is about pulling a 23RS, then I believe those would be real overkill.

As far as buying American is concerned, camptails, is that your Mexican built Chevy, or my Built in the U.S.A. Titan? (somewhat tounge in cheek here, as there are no truely American made vehicles anymore. They ALL are imports to one degree or another).

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Not trying to start a fight here... Just advancing a personal opinion!


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> To be honest, I like the Dodges. If I was going to pull anything bigger than I have, a diesel Ram 3500 or Ford F-350 PSD would be at the top of my list. But since this discussion is about pulling a 23RS, then I believe those would be real overkill.
> 
> As far as buying American is concerned, camptails, is that your Mexican built Chevy, or my Built in the U.S.A. Titan? (somewhat tounge in cheek here, as there are no truely American made vehicles anymore. They ALL are imports to one degree or another).
> 
> ...


 Then you don't need to get personal about it....Relax.... you drive your TITAN and I'll drive my Chevy.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We are not necessarily staying away from the Dodges. In fact I found a couple of Ram 2500's that I'm interested in. As far as getting something that is overkill for the 23rs. That is the whole intention here. We want it pulling like it's not there and have room for future possible growth. We don't want to have to do this again in a couple of years.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

I believe you'll be alright with either. Another thing to consider though might be engine/exaust noise. Hopefully you Titan owners will give some input here. Most of the reviews I have read on the Titan have said that they have a louder than normal exhaust note which might sound cool for the first month or so. However you might get tired of having to turn up your stereo to drown out the rumbly tumbly growl of the exhaust. I would read up on any review I could find online. A good place to start is Edmunds.com.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Gone Fishing said:


> I believe you'll be alright with either. Another thing to consider though might be engine/exaust noise. Hopefully you Titan owners will give some input here. Most of the reviews I have read on the Titan have said that they have a louder than normal exhaust note which might sound cool for the first month or so. However you might get tired of having to turn up your stereo to drown out the rumbly tumbly growl of the exhaust.
> [snapback]99026[/snapback]​


The TITAN does have a louder exhaust sound. Personally, I like it. When I buy a truck...the first thing I do is cut off the muffler and install a FLOWMASTER to it.

No, I don't believe the claim it improves MPG all that much. I do, however LOVE that rumble!

The TITAN roars a little when you work the engine...and I love it. (didn't touch the muffler on this one)

My Chevy Tahoe was louder while towing...only because of the FLOWMASTER.

PS...My wife hates the sound of both. I just crank up the radio...and I don't hear either one of them.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Titan is a little louder than most, and like Pete, I don't have a problem with that!









But they are not nearly as loud as the reviews make them out to be. In fact, after reading the reviews, I was surprised that it wasn't a good bit louder.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> But they are not nearly as loud as the reviews make them out to be.
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]99042[/snapback]​


I guess that goes to show that what is to loud for some is just right for others.







Opinions differ.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Gone Fishing said:


> I believe you'll be alright with either. Another thing to consider though might be engine/exaust noise. Hopefully you Titan owners will give some input here. Most of the reviews I have read on the Titan have said that they have a louder than normal exhaust note which might sound cool for the first month or so. However you might get tired of having to turn up your stereo to drown out the rumbly tumbly growl of the exhaust. I would read up on any review I could find online. A good place to start is Edmunds.com.
> [snapback]99026[/snapback]​


I did think the Titan was a little loud, but I don't think that would bother me. I'm different than a lot of other women in that I like the sound of a good truck (my dad was a truck driver!) However, I am looking for something comfortable for all of us, and I felt a little closed in. Overall, I think it's probably a very capable and nice looking truck, but I don't think it's "the one" for us. I hope to get out Saturday and drive some others to get a feel for what we like and don't like (hear that Kyoutback?)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have been driving trucks since my first at 16 and that was a 62 ford f100. I have owned or driven most makes and models, though I will confess not a titan. The roomest and smoothest ride is a 1500 chevy. They sit lower to the ground than a ford or a dodge, the 05 crew cab I have has room for 6 full size adults with extra elbow room. I tow a 29BHS which is the same length and comparible weight of the 28RSDS and with the reece setup tows great. With the highway rear I have 3.42 I wouldn't be towing up any mountains, but with a 3.73 or a set of 4.10's the 5.3L works like a charm. I know understand you can get it in a 6.0L, that with a good rear would pull all the outbacks. A 3/4 or 1 ton would give you more growth, but not the same ride.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

We spent several days driving every truck on the road before purchasing our 2005 Titan. It will basically come down to personal preference. We pull a 31RQS with NO problems and LOVE the Titan Truck inside and out! Just know that Everyone has an opinion on this,,,just pick what you like best and go with it knowing that either way, your getting a good truck that will suit your needs!

An Obvious Titan Fan,
Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy in San DIego

ps,,,,Nissan came way down on price to sell us the new 2005. so if you decide to get one, you can work them on price! Good luck! Titans are GREAT!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> As far as buying American is concerned, camptails, is that your Mexican built Chevy, or my Built in the U.S.A. Titan? (somewhat tounge in cheek here, as there are no truely American made vehicles anymore. They ALL are imports to one degree or another).
> [snapback]99018[/snapback]​


Don't know about Mexican built Chevies, but my Ford was built in Louisville, Kentucky. Concerning content, the domestic vehicles have far more domestic content than the foreign brands. Typically, the foreign brands are assembled with mostly imported parts. But hey, those overseas economies deserve our business apparently.

Bill


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > As far as buying American is concerned, camptails, is that your Mexican built Chevy, or my Built in the U.S.A. Titan? (somewhat tounge in cheek here, as there are no truely American made vehicles anymore. They ALL are imports to one degree or another).
> ...


GM trucks are built in three plants, Ft. Wayne, IN, Flint, MI, and one with our friendly neighbors to the north Oshawa, Canada. GM SUV's are build in the great state of Texas. The engines and transmissions or also built in the United States. To my best knowledge the compact and sub-compact GM cars are built in Mexico.

Leon


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

We just upgrade from a chevy 1500 to a 2500HD. Don't get a half-ton if you are going to upgrade with larger trailer in a year or two.

I think you will be happy with both vehicles.

Gcat


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Hecho en Mexico, si! Viva la GM!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sheri & Bob

After 3 pages of postings it should be easier to make up your minds








It looks like not everyone will agree on a single truck.

Good Luck with your choice.









Thor


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thor said:


> It looks like not everyone will agree on a single truck.
> [snapback]99129[/snapback]​


Just the way it should be! It'd be boring otherwise!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The great debate regarding where a truck is built.

A factory helps the local economy regardless who owns it.

A transplant can actually can harm the macro economy. A country grows if more money comes in than goes out. Remember where the money goes. A plant in Mexico helps the local economy; but most of the profits get moved to HQ which is in the States. Money is leaving the country and entering the States.









For example: (not a real example)

Canada cuts down lumber and sells it to the US. Canada makes a profit.
Now the US makes furniture from the lumber and sells it Canada. US makes a profit. Since furniture is more expensive than lumber the net flow of cash is leaving the Canada. So the lumber industry is booming in Canada the rest of the country is going broke. So is Canada really gaining or loosing on the macro level????

No conveyor belts this time.









THor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good points, Thor.









But I will dissagree on one point...

Most of the profits don't go to H.Q., certainly not to the domestic workers... They go to the share holders. And the share holders are global. Anyone that wants to benefit from the business has three choices.

The first, as Thor points out, is to live in a town, and be employed by a local manufacturing facility. It does not matter at that level who it is. GM, Ford, Honda, BMW, they all put pay checks in the workers hands.

The second option is to get a job in upper management. There is big money to be made here, but the odds of accomplishing this are limited.

Finally, become a share holder. Help to direct the direction of the company, and it's management, and reap the profits.

And the wheel goes 'round...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Over the years I have had Ford's, Nissan's, and Chevy's. It all comes down to personal preference and what will tow what you are looking to pull. There are good pros and cons for each. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

First of all...thanks for keeping this thread pretty civil. I figured I would have had to LOCK the topic long before page 3!

We all know this discussion always ends up unresolved.

And why is it that we all agree strongly that we like OUTBACKS, & OUTBACKERS...but hate each others tow vehicles???

Bottom line...
We all seem to like what we have...no matter what brand it is. Find one that will do what you want, that fits your style, for the price you are willing to pay...and go with it.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello all, thanks for the discussion. We have been out all day driving different vehicles and we think overall we like the silverado the best. Most room in the backseat being a big issue. We are currently on an extended test drive until Monday and were wondering about test towing without the brake controller. Do you think this would be ok for short distances?

Forgot to mention what we are test driving. It's a 1500hd. Tow rating 8600lbs and has a tow package. Just doesn't have the brake controller.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> First of all...thanks for keeping this thread pretty civil. I figured I would have had to LOCK the topic long before page 3!
> 
> We all know this discussion always ends up unresolved.
> 
> ...


I agree with Jolly
To me is doesn't matter what you tow your outback with
Just as long as it keeps your family safe and others on the road
And you get to the Rallies and we all have a great time together









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> We are currently on an extended test drive until Monday and were wondering about test towing without the brake controller. Do you think this would be ok for short distances?


I myself wouldn't do it, too much weight behind a truck you don't own. If somebody pulls out in front of you or something and you have to make a quick stop...............

Just my .02 worth.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Mike on this one. Most states have laws requiring trailer brakes above a certain weight. Here in CT, it's 3000#. Just a bit less then your 23RS. If you have a prodigy, does somebody you know locally have a cable, you could always mount it temporarily to try the test tow.

What are the engine and gears on the Silverado. If it's the 6.0L and at least 3.73's, it should be all right towing the 23RS, 4.10's even better.

Tim


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I agree with Mike on this one. Most states have laws requiring trailer brakes above a certain weight. Here in CT, it's 3000#. Just a bit less then your 23RS. If you have a prodigy, does somebody you know locally have a cable, you could always mount it temporarily to try the test tow.
> 
> What are the engine and gears on the Silverado. If it's the 6.0L and at least 3.73's, it should be all right towing the 23RS, 4.10's even better.
> 
> ...


I really didn't think this was a good idea either, but we thought we'd ask if anyone had done it. 
The sticker on the door says 8600 lbs. and it is a 6.0 V8. How do we find out about the gear ratio? All the numbers in various places are so confusing, I don't know how anyone is supposed to find out anything for certain! The salesmen are no help either!
Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I really didn't think this was a good idea either, but we thought we'd ask if anyone had done it. 
The sticker on the door says 8600 lbs. and it is a 6.0 V8. How do we find out about the gear ratio? All the numbers in various places are so confusing, I don't know how anyone is supposed to find out anything for certain! The salesmen are no help either!
Thanks for everyones help!
[snapback]99686[/snapback]​[/quote]

Open the glove box and there is a list of codes

GT4=3.73 gears

GT5=4.10 gears

G80= Locking rearend

Hope this helps

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've owned a lot of different makes of cars/trucks and I could care less who makes the darn thing, as long as it fit the need.

Having said that, my 3/4 ton Suburban pulls our 28RSS with NO problems over both of the moutain passes here in Oregon....and that is not an easy task.

Hope you find the TV that fits your families needs....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Brake controllers with the right pigtail are pretty easy to install...it only takes a few minutes. Use velcro to hold the controller in place. Hopefully this way you will be able to try out your new TV while towing.

Thor


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I really didn't think this was a good idea either, but we thought we'd ask if anyone had done it.
> The sticker on the door says 8600 lbs. and it is a 6.0 V8. How do we find out about the gear ratio? All the numbers in various places are so confusing, I don't know how anyone is supposed to find out anything for certain! The salesmen are no help either!
> Thanks for everyones help!
> [snapback]99686[/snapback]​


Open the glove box and there is a list of codes

GT4=3.73 gears

GT5=4.10 gears

G80= Locking rearend

Hope this helps

John
[snapback]99720[/snapback]​[/quote]

This did help. It has 3.73 gears. I found this list of codes. This is so far the most comprehensive list I've found.

RPO codes


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics of the truck we are test driving.

2003 silverado 1500hd

2003 Silverado 1500hd


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the truck we are test driving.
> 
> 2003 silverado 1500hd
> 
> ...


Nice looking TV and a great color!







Same as my Tahoe.







Blends good with the Outback colors. I think you will enjoy that one. sunny


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

It's official. We bought the Silverado. Can't wait to hook it up and go camping!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> It's official. We bought the Silverado. Can't wait to hook it up and go camping!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kyoutback,

That's great. sunny Good looking TV for sure.







I know you will really enjoy it on the camping trips.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats kyoutback on the new TV









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

kyoutback have fun pulling that Outback with that good looking TV. You have a nice complete rig.

Leon


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> It's official. We bought the Silverado. Can't wait to hook it up and go camping!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice....Have a great camping season









Ray


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> It's official. We bought the Silverado. Can't wait to hook it up and go camping!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!









I hope that you guys made the right choice, since we just broke down and bought a 1500HD as well. Good Luck and Happy Outbackin'!
Rich


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on your new truck! I'm sure you'll enjoy the Silverado.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

camptails said:


> kyoutback said:
> 
> 
> > It's official. We bought the Silverado. Can't wait to hook it up and go camping!!
> ...


Great choice. Enjoy your new TV.

Thor


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Good choice. I almost bought one just like it last week but I'm sticking with what I have for now.

The domestics are pretty cheap to repair. Take that from a Toyota owner. Repairing mine costs some serious coin and all TV's need extra maintenance.


----------

